# I can't find Jack anywhere!



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a pocket full of lollipops ready, and I've been walking round every inch of my town for the past two hours but he's nowhere to be seen. I've spoken to every orange/yellow mask I've seen just in case it's him but still nothing. 

Any tips?


----------



## BellaTreee^^ (Oct 31, 2013)

maybe he can be on beaches. but dont hesitate and look for him. just keep doing what your doing because he wont appear that quick. he dissapears then appears in a few minutes. id suggest looking behind trees or buildings or places where other trick or treaters are hope this is useful


----------



## Baboom (Oct 31, 2013)

Go in a building and come out, I find it resets him and he appears again.


----------



## mahneeka (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you for this! I'm new to New Leaf =)


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 1, 2013)

When he disappears he just teleports to a random spot on the map.
Once, when he finished giving me a gift, I walked a few steps and found him again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When he disappears he just teleports to a random spot on the map.
Once, when he finished giving me a gift, I walked a few steps and found him again.


----------



## charmed girl (Nov 1, 2013)

I had trouble finding Jack as well, I kept mistaking Clay for Jack cause his pumpkin mask looked the same and got sucked into playing mini games every time I walked up to him.
Apparently Jack's head is a darker orange and he has a straight smile instead of a crooked one, someone wrote this on one of the animal crossing facebook groups. 
Hope you managed to find Jack okay!


----------



## Ankhes (Nov 1, 2013)

I know this may be late for some people, but yes, the villager masks look just like Jack's.  The lighting is tricky and only by their height or the mask's goofy face could I tell.  He was an absolute BEAR to find and I spent more time running around and being tagged by villagers than anything.  Still, I had great fun and got lots of cool prizes.

Tho twice I just ran a little ways and found him.  My town is a mess today and I have cleaning up to do.  *snicker*  But it was SO worth it!  

For anyone who did not do Halloween yet (I have a few friends who are waiting until tonight because of last night's RL Halloween), watch out for the goofy faces on the masks and the taller villagers.  Remember that Jack's pumpkin face is "normal" and he is rather short.  Some villagers are tall and easily told apart from our beloved czar.


----------

